# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  NARIZ ELECTRÓNICA estado de madurez de la fruta

## kambriel

Buenas soy Ruth ,  estudiante de 9no ciclo de ingeniería electrónica.  Estoy por realizar un proyecto de una nariz electrónica para el monitorio del estado de madurez de la fruta.   Quisiera saber  que ideas me podrían aportar  algunas sugerencias,ideas para mejorar dicho proyecto. Además, si ustedes tienen una problemática que quizás podría solucionar con la realización de mi proyecto comentármela.   Gracias de antemano por el tiempo brindado.  Correo: camposano.rrm@gmail.comTemas similares: Artículo: Banano en su máximo estado de madurez sirve para crear salsas y confites Artículo: e-Phyto: sistema de certificación electrónica para el control de plagas y enfermedades Artículo: Implementan solicitud electrónica de drawback SE VENDE CALIBRADORA ELECTRONICA PARA PROCESAR FRUTAS - AGROINDUSTRIAS VERDEFLOR SAC Senasa: Mosca de la fruta

----------

